# 41 and bfp..nervous..recent losses



## asibling4gi04

HI LADIES...I AM PREGNANT YET AGAIN..HAD A MC IN JAN AND ONE IN JUNE.. I AM SOOO NERVOUS AND HESITANT TO BE EXCITED WITH MY RECENT LOSSES...BUT I PUT MYSELF ON PROGESTRONE CREAM IN CASE THAT WAS MY PROBLEM!?!? I HAVE SORE BBS, FATIGUE, DREAMS, MOOD SWINGS BUT NO NAUSEA. I WORRY BECAUSE I GET VERY NAUSEAS AND REAL SICK WITH PREGNANCY BUT MY LAST 2 LOSSES, I DID NOT..I ACTUALLY WISH AND PRAY FOR NAUSEA OR FOOD AVERSIONS. THANKS FOR READING AND BEST WISHES TO ALL OF YOU,..FIRST APPOINTMENT 4/20,,TIL THAN, I AM A NERVOUS NELLY! :hugs:


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations and good luck :hugs: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS! Safe and healthy delivery!:hugs:


----------



## DeeM73

Aww thanks :flower: excited and nervous! X


----------



## asibling4gi04

I BET! :flower:


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations!!


----------



## mtnprotracy

Congratulations.....wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months =)!


----------



## Ngotasia

Congratulations-


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations. I hope this is the one for you. If your going to get MS it might be a bit too early.. it was 6w for me both times before it well and truly kicked in. Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks all..goddess25 I hope its normal to noteven ge nauseaus!! :(


----------



## Nrs2772

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks all..goddess25 I hope its normal to noteven ge nauseaus!! :(

My mother never had morning sickness and she had four children. I do not think everyone gets morning sickness and I think every pregnancy is different. Congrats and a Happy and Healthy nine months to you! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Torontogal

I didn't have any nausea at all except for some nausea after a glass of wine - that's how I suspected I was pregnant initially, and some nausea when handling gross fish but that always made me nauseous pre-pregnancy too. Other than that no nausea. It is definitely within the normal spectrum not to have it.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello and congratulations
I am in a similar position. I am 39 and this is my 3rd pregnancy in 6 months. Really hoping these are our stick ones.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi toothdairy. So sorry for your losses. Thanks for writing. Have you been for a scan yet?/ So no symptoms or nausea? I have insomnia. mood swings, sore bbs and I am thirsty a lot. But that was with all of my pregnancies. The only time I felt very sick and nauseaus was with my daugjher as she made it into this world! So this no nausea etc..really scares me! My first appointment is not until 4/20. Until than, I have been taking dollar store tests to be sure they stay dark instead of fade! Thanks for reading..Big hugs and CONGRATS!:hugs::flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PS. Toothfairy, I put myself on all natural progestrone cream as soon as I began to ovulate. I heard this may help sustain a healthy pregnancy. I will tell the doctor on the 20th and see if he prescribes me progestrone or keeps me on the cream I am taking. Hopefully, I have a baby growing in there and not just tissue or an empty sac like my last 2 times! I am sooo scared..:cry: HUGS AGAIN!


----------



## Blizzard

I never really got morning sickness with this baby hun. I kept expecting it and while I felt queasy a few times nothing ever came of it. Believe me my baby boy is certainly very healthy as well.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks blizzard..I just hope this is not MC number 3 waiting to happen. Im on pins and needles and nothing or noway to calm down and relax.:hugs:


----------



## Blizzard

I have no suggestions sadly, there isn't really anything that will distract you. I'll keep everything crossed for you though :) xxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hope all goes well for you this time hun - must be so stressful - fingers crossed this one works out for you!


----------



## vintage67

Please let me send my best wishes also. I had my baby in November at the age of 44. That pregnancy was after 3 losses. I understand how you are feeling. I was so panicky until around the 6th month! The whole pregnancy seems unreal even now because I spent it so worried! I was very lucky and fortunate that my son is happy is healthy.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Vintage thanks and congrats!! Mylack of symptoms worries me!!! :(


----------



## never2late70

asibling4gi04 said:


> Vintage thanks and congrats!! Mylack of symptoms worries me!!! :(

I am nosey. I am 41 as well and I was wondering did you concieve naturally or with meds/IUI

This is all so stressful 

Congrats to you!:happydance: 

~Angie (41)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Angie, it was natural fresh sperm at home but used a needless syringe to insert. I am no longer preg unfortunately. Good luck!


----------



## never2late70

asibling4gi04 said:


> Angie, it was natural fresh sperm at home but used a needless syringe to insert. I am no longer preg unfortunately. Good luck!

Thank you, and I am sooo sorry :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry for your loss :cry::cry: I felt terrible on page 3 when I read you are no longer pregnant. I am just so sorry... XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

